# My new Halfmoon male



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is my beautiful new guy for my blck with black see thru fins girl


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats on a handsome new fella!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

that is a beautiful fish! i know it's a little thing, but i LOVE how wide his ventrals are...it's a sign of good breeding, genetics and overall health.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW!....just......WOW! He is GORGEOUS


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow he is beyond beautiful !!!!!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

My goodness, what a lovely fish! Incredible how vivid his yellow is! Congrats!!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*My guy's brother!*








This is his brother I am also buying him love these guys colors


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Can't wait to get my boy here and condition them and let them and my girls spawn!*


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

Where did you get him?? they are both absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

Meet her online she gets them from Thailand.I can't wait to breed these guy,never thought could afford boys this beautiful and with this good lines from a american!


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

the more i look at the brother the more i want him!! But i am not going to breed them, so he is better with you. (let me know when you get babies though!!!)


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

will do I will be selling most of the babies they have ...only have a little room here at the moment...hoping can get a new place with a whole room just for my bettas!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

So want ne Like that. I might get another Betta sometime and divide my 10g into three hopefully but not for a while and I'm nnot sure is just there wa sone I should have gotten so preatty I hit myself for not getting him.


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are gorgeous i would love a betta like that!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

WOOWWWW!!:shock:


----------



## bettaluvinmom64 (Aug 3, 2012)

I will be breeding them in a few weeks will have plenty so I will sell some of their babies if interested in buying one private messsage me and will put you on my buyers list.I give discounted rates to people on the forums i belong to.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

